# .cda to mp3?



## gooley (Aug 25, 2001)

Hi all, I do photo slideshows of kids in sports. Use Roxio and Memories on TV to do slideshow. Problem is that I have several songs on CD I bought that I want to put on Harddrive in MY MUSIC folder for ease of use. However when I drag the tracks to MY MUSIC folder they are in .cda format and won't play and I don't believe I can use them in slideshow. How do I change them from .cda to mp3 or even wav? Thanks


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Download db PowerAmp music converter from here
http://www.dbpoweramp.com/
Its free and easy to use.


----------



## omniflare (May 13, 2004)

I use MusicMatch to rip my cd's to mp3's. Its fast and easy to use. 
http://www.musicmatch.com


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

The two most reccomended here are probably cdda(www.poikosoft.com), my reccomendation, and cdex. Just copying will never work, as burning music to an audio cd makes it kindve like streaming media from the internet. It can only be played if a certain thing is there. Best to just rip em.


----------



## gooley (Aug 25, 2001)

Thanks all, I'll give them a try!


----------

